# Water levels



## cooter77 (Sep 30, 2003)

We have been just hammered in WI and MN the last few weeks. Are you folks geting any of this or do you want it I'll send it your way. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's coming through one after another. Some areas get more than others. We'll take it though.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I drove through the Petersburg-Michigan area yesterday, and that area is looking fantastic. Every single slough was full of water, even the ones that haven't held water in the past few years. Hopefully we get enough rain over the summer to keep it that way.


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

We have received alot of rain and snow the past two weeks. We had 10 inches of wet snow two weeks ago and now we have been getting rain for over a week. We have had between 4 1/2 to 6 1/2 inches here in the Bowbells area with the most moisture on the ND/Sask. border. I was up at my cabin at Kenosee Lake this past weekend and it rained hard up there all week too. Over 2 inches alone on Monday. All the sloughs have filled up pretty good around here now. Some farmers are about half done with seeding and some have not even started yet. We are hoping to be in the fields seeding again by Monday but that is only if it doesn't rain in the mean time. They are calling for more rain this weekend. I have not seen any broods yet. I am sure that the cold weather and rain has had a big inpact on nesting birds.

Todd Siemers


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Can anyone send some rain to Colorado? It would sure be appreciated!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Talked to my relatives in the Kulm area and they have received at least 4 inches as of last weekend and I know it has rained there this week as well. Sounds like the ponds are filling up but need a few inches each month all summer or it will end up like last fall------dry.


----------



## damonkus (Mar 17, 2004)

anyone know how the water conditions are near powers lake area so far?
It was really dry there last fall..


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Bone dry.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Any eyes up in the way north central district? Are there any potholes left? It was so dry there last year that sand was pouring out of the ducks' mouths when they tried to quack... I was up by grano and Kenmare. Anybody?


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

We have had up to 13 inches of rain the past month in a half here. Every pothole is full along with a ton of new ones in the middle of every field. We only got about 1/3 of our crops seeded this spring. Some farmers didn't even start planting. I have been spraying some fields the past two days and have seen several duck nests in the fields. No little ones here yet. It is alot dryer the further south that you go, but extremely wet in the Bowbells, Kenmare, Mohall and Columbus areas.

Todd Siemers


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

We get one storm after another. I am getting sick of it, but we need it so keep it coming.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

How are the potholes and water levels looking now around the Kulm area? Much appreciated.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Steady to up a little from last year. Summer rains have a hard time raising these wetlands....


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

How are the levels in the Cando area. Thanks


----------

